# اللهم لك الحمد حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه ملء السماوات وملء الارض وملء ما شئت.



## عبدالقادر حجاج (28 يونيو 2009)

اللهم لك الحمد حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه ملء السماوات وملء الارض وملء ما شئت من شئ بعد
الحمد لله فعلا 
انا نجحت بفضل الله
شكرا لكل من سأل عنى ودعا لى
شكرا لابى الذى كان دعاؤه نور الطريق
شكرا لزوجتى و صغيرى (عمر)


شكرا لهذا المنتدى العملاق الذى عرفت من خلاله لاول مرة ما هى شهادة pmp

شكرا لكل الزملاء الذين كتبوا وشاركوا فى موضوع خاص لى واولهم صاحب الفكرة المهندس محمد هندى

وعقبال كل اللى مقبلين على الامتحان 

امين


----------



## mustafasas (28 يونيو 2009)

الف مبروك يا عبد القادر انا كنت بقول انك لسه داخل من نصف ساعة يعني 12:00 ظهرا بس فوجئت جدا و الحمد لله الحمد لله و عقبال كل اللي بيذاكر و مقبل علي الامتحان الف مبروك يا ابو عمر


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (28 يونيو 2009)

الف مبروك يا بشمهندس علشان تعرف وشى حلو عليك بعد فضل ربنا ومجهودك ورضاء اهلك
انا لسة باعتلك رسالة لمشكلة عندى على الخاص 
مستنى الرد


----------



## essa2000eg (28 يونيو 2009)

الف مبروك يا باشمهندس وربنا يوفقك فى عملك ومستقبلك

اخوك مهندس محمد عيسى


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (28 يونيو 2009)

ألف مبروك م عبد القادر

بدوام النجاح والتفوق

والعقبى لجميع المتقدمين للامتحان


----------



## هديل كريم (28 يونيو 2009)

مبرووووووووووك اخ عبد القادر 
والله تستاهل كل خير الله يوفقك كنت اتصور لسه بعدك بالامتحان


----------



## eng_houssam (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ألف مبروك أخي الكريم على النجاح والتوفيق ووفقك الله تعالى في حياتك اللهم آمين


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (28 يونيو 2009)

يا باشا ده الطبيعى انك تنجح
امال انت عاوز اية
دة انت عبد القادر حجاج


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (28 يونيو 2009)




----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (28 يونيو 2009)

mustafasas قال:


> الف مبروك يا عبد القادر انا كنت بقول انك لسه داخل من نصف ساعة يعني 12:00 ظهرا بس فوجئت جدا و الحمد لله الحمد لله و عقبال كل اللي بيذاكر و مقبل علي الامتحان الف مبروك يا ابو عمر



الله يبارك فيك يا مصطفي

انا طبعا داخل الامتحان فترة اولى يعنى الساعة 7:30 صباحا بتوقيت دبى اللى هى 6:30 بتوقيت مصر عشان كده الموضوع يمكن يبان ان بدرى شوية

وعقبال يارب كل الاخوة فى المنتدى لما يبقوا pmp:77::60:


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (28 يونيو 2009)

مصطفى الكاشف قال:


> الف مبروك يا بشمهندس علشان تعرف وشى حلو عليك بعد فضل ربنا ومجهودك ورضاء اهلك
> انا لسة باعتلك رسالة لمشكلة عندى على الخاص
> مستنى الرد



طبعا يا درش انت وشك على طول حلو ان شاء الله

ساعة كده وهتلاقى رد تفصيلى على الخاص

معلش ياباشا انا لسة راجع من الشغل حالا :86::59:


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (28 يونيو 2009)

essa2000eg قال:


> الف مبروك يا باشمهندس وربنا يوفقك فى عملك ومستقبلك
> 
> اخوك مهندس محمد عيسى



الله يخليك يا باشا ويباركلك ودايما فى الخير ان شاء الله

والى الامام دايما ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (28 يونيو 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> ألف مبروك م عبد القادر
> 
> بدوام النجاح والتفوق
> 
> والعقبى لجميع المتقدمين للامتحان



الله يبارك فيك يا شريف 
وربنا يوفق كل اللى مقبلين على الامتحان:12:


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (28 يونيو 2009)

hadeel karim قال:


> مبرووووووووووك اخ عبد القادر
> والله تستاهل كل خير الله يوفقك كنت اتصور لسه بعدك بالامتحان



الله يكرمك يا هديل يارب ويباركلك:58:
انا مش ناسى الملف بتاعك ان شاء الله هراجع المصادر اللى عندى عشان اطلعه (انا فاكر انى منزله من على الملتقى هنا فهحاول برضه ادورلك على رابط الموضوع)

على فكرةانا متوقع ليكى مستقبل كويس هنا فى الملتقى يا اخت هديل:75:

وبالتوفيق تانى ليكى انتى وكل الاخوة والاخوات فى الملتقى


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (28 يونيو 2009)

eng_houssam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ألف مبروك أخي الكريم على النجاح والتوفيق ووفقك الله تعالى في حياتك اللهم آمين



الله يباركلك يا حسام ويباركلك فى كل ماتحب ومن تحب امين


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (28 يونيو 2009)

e.mohamed hendy قال:


> يا باشا ده الطبيعى انك تنجح
> امال انت عاوز اية
> دة انت عبد القادر حجاج



الله يكرمك يابشمهندس محمد يارب

انا مش عارف لما واحد فى خبرة حضرتك يقوللى كده انا اعمل ايه:77:

زوقك مغرقنى يا هندسة:75:

ومتشكر ليك جدا على اهتمامك وعلى موضوعك اللى انت خصتنى بيه قبل الامتحان ، بصراحة كان مفاجأة سارة جدا:77:

ويارب كل الناس اللى فى الملتقى من حسن الى احسن ان شاء الله دنيا واخرة:20:


----------



## Amin Sorour (29 يونيو 2009)

الف مبروك يا هندسه وعقبال باقي الاخوه انشاء الله


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (29 يونيو 2009)

amin sorour قال:


> الف مبروك يا هندسه وعقبال باقي الاخوه انشاء الله



الله يبارك فيك يا هندسة
ويسمع منك ربنا لكل الاخوة


----------



## arch_mazen (30 يونيو 2009)

ابارك لك من القلب حصولك على هذه الشهادة
كل التمنيات الطيبة لك 
اخوك
م مازن نجار
سوريا


----------



## anwerbasha (30 يونيو 2009)

*مبروك مبروك مبروك - عليكم وعلينا*

الف مبروك 
و عقبال ما تفيد نفسك و تفيد جميع المسلمين ان شاء الله


----------



## mostafa_war (30 يونيو 2009)

الف مبروك على النجاح


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (30 يونيو 2009)

arch_mazen قال:


> ابارك لك من القلب حصولك على هذه الشهادة
> كل التمنيات الطيبة لك
> اخوك
> م مازن نجار
> سوريا



الله يبارك فيك يا اخ مازن
وتحياتى لك ولكل اهلنا فى الشام العزيز
على فكرة انا اعز اصدقائى سورى من دير الزور (على حدود العراق) اسمه سالم الشمالى:84:
تعرفها دير الزور دى؟:d


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (30 يونيو 2009)

anwerbasha قال:


> الف مبروك
> و عقبال ما تفيد نفسك و تفيد جميع المسلمين ان شاء الله



شاكر جدا لطيب مشاعرك يا اخ انور

وربنا يقدرنا على ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (30 يونيو 2009)

mostafa_war قال:


> الف مبروك على النجاح




الله يبارك فيك يا مصطفى
عقبالك


----------



## حامد الجمال (30 يونيو 2009)

مبروك و الف مليون مبروك
و ربنا يوفقك دائما


----------



## محمد حمد الله صديق (30 يونيو 2009)

الف مبروك يا بشمهندس وبالتوفيق الدائم ان شاء الله 
اخوك محمد حمد الله


----------



## صابر دياب (30 يونيو 2009)

ألف مبروك يا باشا 

وربنا يبارك لك في العلم إلي إكتسبته من ورا الشهادة


----------



## تامرالمصرى (1 يوليو 2009)

الف مليون مبروك ولو انها جايه متاخره قوى


----------



## akhurais (1 يوليو 2009)

الف الف مبروك أخي عبد القادر

والله فرحتلك من قلبي 

لأنك شخص طيب وتستاهل كل خير

موفق يا باش مهندس قصدي..... يا باش بروجكت مانجير :20:

وعقبال عندنا ان شاء الله دعواتك لنا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (1 يوليو 2009)

حامد الجمال قال:


> مبروك و الف مليون مبروك
> و ربنا يوفقك دائما



الله يبارك فيك ويباركلك يابشمهندس حامد ، انتم السابقون يابشا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (1 يوليو 2009)

محمد حمد الله صديق قال:


> الف مبروك يا بشمهندس وبالتوفيق الدائم ان شاء الله
> اخوك محمد حمد الله



الله يبارك فيك يا اخ محمد، انا مش ناسى طلباتك 
هبعتهالك قريب باذن الله


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (1 يوليو 2009)

صابر دياب قال:


> ألف مبروك يا باشا
> 
> وربنا يبارك لك في العلم إلي إكتسبته من ورا الشهادة



الله يباركلك يا اخى على الدعاء الحلو ده


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (1 يوليو 2009)

تامرالمصرى قال:


> الف مليون مبروك ولو انها جايه متاخره قوى



مش متاخرة يا تيمور ولا حاجة
احنا يادوب بقالنا 3 ايام بس:1:


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (1 يوليو 2009)

akhurais قال:


> الف الف مبروك أخي عبد القادر
> 
> والله فرحتلك من قلبي
> 
> ...



الله يكرمك ويرضى عنك يا اخى 

بس انت عرفت منين انى طيب ياراجل ياطيب؟:61:

انا عايز اقولك ان كل واحد بيفكر فى الناس بما يشعر به تجاه الناس وهذا ان دل فانما يدل على كريم مشاعرك ونقاء نواياك ، دى مش مجاملة، دى خبرة

ربنا يكرمك وتنول كل ماتريد وليس فقط pmp


----------

